# Velodrome - Boulder Indoor Cycling



## PDex

Well, it looks like it will open in early December. I talked with Paul Wells one of the owners (he also is part owner of Boulder Indoor Soccer) The velodrome is similar to the Forest City Velodrome in Ontario. 

There will be a mountain bike track in the velodrome's infield. The banking will make it interesting for beginners and they will have classes, etc. 

Not quite the size of the 7-11 velodrome in CS, and I'm not sure what this does to the Erie/Broomfield proposals.


----------



## Pwnt

w00t! Can't wait.


----------



## Sherpa23

I stopped by there and took a look. There wasn't really anything to see there - no track being built, just some supports in a corner and some lights being hung. They pushed back the date a few times already but they can possibly get it done by Dec 3. Definitely by the new year, I would think. Here are a couple of thoughts after seeing the place:

1) I have no idea how they can fit a track in between all of those warehouse poles without either having a super narrow track or having poles ridiculously close to the track surface (practically on the apron).

2) I was told the banking is going to be 45 degrees. That is not very steep for a 142m track. The only way that I can see around this is if the corners are long, making the track more oval shaped, which would be fine but then see my previous comment.

3) I have yet to receive a definitive answer on the width of the track.

I have raced a good amount on the small tracks in northern Europe, raced in world cups, worlds, etc. I have raced on just about every type of track out there - from 500m concrete tracks all the way to the 150m Vandedrome. I love small tracks. I really want to have this track and have it be what it's advertised as being. I would make the drive and train there two nights or days a week all fall, winter and spring. 

But I do have some questions as to how it will go. I emailed the people at the track asking some questions and got a response that pretty much indicated that they don't have extensive understanding about track dynamics or some other things. Now, I'm sure that someone there probably does, but it wasn't whoever was emailing me. Upon receiving that, I offered to help pre-ride the track to potentially head off any issues before they became a real issue. You figure that there are only a handful of guys in US (granted, many of them are in Colorado) that race track at that level and having a knowledgeable person's help in vetting problems might be valuable. But that offer was thoroughly blown off, as is 100% in their right to do. No big deal with me. What is a big deal, though, is that they had better have someone with extensive track racing experience on a variety of tracks if they want to ensure it's put together right. At race speeds, tracks behave drastically different than at more casual speeds and the smaller the track (and odder the distance) the more drastic those changes are (Alpenrose is a prime example). This an incredible opportunity to build something truly fantastic from both a commercial and sporting standpoint and, if it were me, I would take every opportunity possible to make it right the first time. I know from past experience with things like this that if it's not right from the start, a lot of the people that show up initially won't come back, even after subsequent changes.

Having said all of that, I have a lot of faith that this is going to be good. Personally, I can't wait.

As an aside, by all reports the outdoor 250m in Erie is still a go and should be an absolutely fantastic track. The original Broomfield proposal was a Dale Hughes track, a superb track with no compromises (although I don't love the composite surfaces of most Dale tracks but since this one is supposed to be indoors, maybe it's afzalea or something nice). They would both be excellent tracks. On paper, the Boulder track doesn't fare as well but I will tell you right now that if it's safe with nice transitions, I will be enrolling my little boys in classes there the day they turn 7. They can start doing madisons when the younger one turns 8.


----------



## MikeBiker

The velodrome's website is here.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

from the site:



> Because of the unique configuration of our building, it will have longer-than-normal corners at each end which will require that the banking be somewhat less steep than most cycling tracks. While less elongated than most ovals, the track will still have continuous radius corners at each end. Coupled with professionally designed transitions from the straights, this Velodrome promises to provide competition-level speeds along with the requisite level of safety one would expect from a high performance cycling track!


----------



## hoehnt

We need one here. It rains 9 months of the year.


----------



## Sherpa23

Bocephus Jones II said:


> from the site:



That was not there the last time I checked the site. Interesting to see. Any mention of hte width? I have heard everything from just under 3m to 5m at the narrowest sections.


----------



## moonmoth

Sherpa23 said:


> As an aside, by all reports the outdoor 250m in Erie is still a go and should be an absolutely fantastic track.


The Erie velodrome buzz has gone quiet in the last six months. What's going on over there? Has any site preparation started, or are they still in fundraising mode?


----------



## Sherpa23

moonmoth said:


> The Erie velodrome buzz has gone quiet in the last six months. What's going on over there? Has any site preparation started, or are they still in fundraising mode?


Got approval from Erie last week and is moving ahead, as reported by all sources that I know. Still, cross your fingers.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer

Wow,,,
a Velodrome is actually being built in Boulder!!!

Hell is Freezing Over.
Pigs are flying! (or was the Palin going back to Alaska?)


----------



## Chain

PDex said:


> I'm not sure what this does to the Erie/Broomfield proposals.


I'm still hoping, but not optomistic for the Broomfield one. Funding is supposed to be released in January for construction to begin as soon as weather allows, but I'm betting that the city claims hard econimic times and pulls the plug. Same idjuts could have released funding last April, but decided to fund a fountain instead. :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Chain said:


> I'm still hoping, but not optomistic for the Broomfield one. Funding is supposed to be released in January for construction to begin as soon as weather allows, but I'm betting that the city claims hard econimic times and pulls the plug. Same idjuts could have released funding last April, but decided to fund a fountain instead. :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


damn socialists.


----------



## Chain

Bocephus Jones II said:


> damn socialists.


Yea, we could have been riding the track 3 months ago, but Noooooooo, We have to have a non-revenue generating fountain.   

Looks like Erie will also beat us to the track also. :cryin:


----------



## Sherpa23

Okay, so who's going to drive over there an take new pics and report back? I won't be up to Boulder for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## PDex

Sherpa23 said:


> Okay, so who's going to drive over there an take new pics and report back? I won't be up to Boulder for at least a couple of weeks.


I'm heading there after lunch. I'll use my phone camera.


----------



## QBArawk

Where are those PICS and updates? 

If worst comes to worst I'll be in that area this upcoming week. If I get the chance to swing by I'll do so for our sake.


----------



## Pwnt

I planned on going today. Never been.


----------



## Pwnt

Alright Guys, here you go. I was able to influtrate the facility and take some top secret pics.....


Just kidding. Actually I was greeted by a very nice guy by the name of Paul. He is part owner of the facility. Top notch guy from what I gathered. I introduced myself, and told him what I was trying to doing there. He invited me in and gave me the grand tour. Explained where they were at in the possess and that they are still planning to open "On Time". So here are the pics. Enjoy! (sorry, the lens is dirty)

This is Steve at the Front Desk. (Steve is officially the first employee of BIC)


This is a view from the front door


Mezzanine view (right) Trusses going up!


Mezzanine view (left)


The track wood will not be sealed in any way. Only the seams filled in as needed


Thanks to Paul for the tour. Looking forward to may happy days spent in this place.


Quick side note: They are requiring "track bikes" only on the track. Nothing that is put together as a fixed gear, langster style, that sort. Only an official "track bike" so. Just a heads up.


----------



## Sherpa23

Thanks for taking those. Definitely looks like some sort of progress. Fingers crossed on an "on time" opening.

As far as track bikes only, that's the only way that they can really do it. The track is too steep to allow anything else as any low bb fixed gear is going to clip pedals in the turns.


I suppose it's hard to tell from a pic but those warehouse poles look awfully close to the track surface.


----------



## flabzilla

*Follow the progress*

We plan on being at the track nearly every weekday until she opens helping out and checking out, stay tuned to 
http://303cycling.com/boulder_velodrome for pictures and updates.

Kris Thompson


----------



## PDex

Pwnt said:


> Alright Guys, here you go. I was able to influtrate the facility and take some top secret pics.....


Thanks for doing that. I had an emergency visit to Dallas at the end of the week and by the time I got there on Saturday, I realized that I forgot my camera. They were just finishing the mural. My guess is that the other side of the track will go pretty quick since they don't need the room for the electric lift to paint the mural. 

Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer

Those posts on the apron and around the side of the track make me nervous. Hopefully they will have some fencing and padding around all of them. I raced 20 years ago at the Alcek Velodrome in Houston. 333 meters and 33% banking. Had a few falls and slid down the cement. Not to bad as long as you don't hit anybody or anything...
Could just be the angle or size of the pictures...
If it looks safe, I hope to be doing some laps out there. I HATE using indoor trainers, so this might acutally get me on the bike in those snowy weeks. Do weights and then go spin on the track for 30 minutes.

Big YES on the Track Bikes only rule. Need high BB and a shorter crank. Need to be able to spin 100+ Cadance.


----------



## Pwnt

Yes, there will be an 8' apron and then a dividing wall to seperate the track from the infield.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

More pix...sounds like it should be any day now.

http://boulderindoorcycling.com/Boulder-Indoor-Cycling-News.aspx#vols


----------



## Chain

Bocephus Jones II said:


> More pix...sounds like it should be any day now.
> 
> http://boulderindoorcycling.com/Boulder-Indoor-Cycling-News.aspx#vols


The poles on the inside of the track look scary as shizzle.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Chain said:


> The poles on the inside of the track look scary as shizzle.


Yeah...wonder if they will pad them--would not be fun to whack one at 30mph.


----------



## Chain

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Yeah...wonder if they will pad them--would not be fun to whack one at 30mph.


I dont' think I would want to whack one even if it was padded. 

It was probably $$$$ to add support to the roof structure and spread the load to other columns, but still. One person getting whacked bad enough and it's lights out for the boulderdrome.


----------



## Creakyknees

Are those trusses in the turns going to be strong enough with just the one support beam?










And... why does a velodrome have murals of a mountain road? How about a track sprint...?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Creakyknees said:


> Are those trusses in the turns going to be strong enough with just the one support beam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... why does a velodrome have murals of a mountain road? How about a track sprint...?


I'm gonna give them the benefit of the doubt...it's been a long road to get a velodrome anywhere near here. Closest now is Colo Spgs (2 hours or so drive) and that's too far for me.


----------



## PDex

Creakyknees said:


> Are those trusses in the turns going to be strong enough with just the one support beam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... why does a velodrome have murals of a mountain road? How about a track sprint...?


The velodrome blueprint is the same as in Forest City, ON. 

https://www.forestcityvelodrome.ca/

The infield of the velodrome will have a mountain bike "course".


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

http://www.dailycamera.com/news/2008/dec/17/boulders-first-velodrome-taking-shape/

article from today's paper


----------



## Sherpa23

Going there tomorrow to paint and stuff. Should be interesting.


----------



## Pwnt

Got to ride it last night for about two hours! What a h00t!
Here is the article in today's daily camera. I'm the guy in the hole. (gray hoodie)

http://www.dailycamera.com/news/2008/dec/17/boulders-first-velodrome-taking-shape/


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Pwnt said:


> Got to ride it last night for about two hours! What a h00t!
> Here is the article in today's daily camera. I'm the guy in the hole. (gray hoodie)
> 
> https://www.dailycamera.com/news/2008/dec/17/boulders-first-velodrome-taking-shape/


I hope it was more complete than in the pic when you rode it. 

<img src=https://media.dailycamera.com/bdc/content/img/photos/2008/12/17/18cdsss1.jpg>


----------



## Pwnt

Yeah, that was taken two weeks ago. Their open for classes starting Monday the 22nd of December. Go sign up!


----------



## Sherpa23

Think that I fastened some boards today with Pwnt. That was fun. 

The whole thing looks great. Not only does it look like they missed the potential pitfalls but it looks like they nailed it. My bet is that they are very successful. 

I didn't think to bring a bike today and had the opportunity to do some laps but maybe Sunday. I might make a few days there next week to ride. Great looking facility. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Sherpa23 said:


> Think that I fastened some boards today with Pwnt. That was fun.
> 
> The whole thing looks great. Not only does it look like they missed the potential pitfalls but it looks like they nailed it. My bet is that they are very successful.
> 
> I didn't think to bring a bike today and had the opportunity to do some laps but maybe Sunday. I might make a few days there next week to ride. Great looking facility. Can't wait to try it out.


Do you have to reserve a time or join a league? How will they limit the # of people using it at any one time?


----------



## Pwnt

[email protected]

Ask him all the questions you'd like.


----------



## Sherpa23

It's a reality. Rode it last night.

I will say this, too. It took a lot of people to make this happen but Pwnt played a major role in making this possible. It definitely would not be even close to opening now without him.


----------



## kokothemonkey

*I was just there...*

I just watched one of the intermediate training sessions, it's sweet. I don't think the poles will be an issue because there is an inner demarcation using a plywood wall so you would not be running into poles really, it's hard to explain unless you have seen it. 

I am a bit put off by the cost though with the training/certification. I understand they need to pay their bills, but I would need to enroll in a training class to get certified to do open riding because I don't want to race nor do I have the ability or fitness right now. So it's $25 to enroll, a minimum of $100 for a training class, then there is a fee per hour to ride it, plus I would have to rent a bike on top of all that each time I go there. It sounds like I will need to shell out about $150 just to ride there, and each time I go it's an additional cost. It seems kind of steep when I have such great road rides out my back door for free, and I would probably only ride there for 1-2 months/yr when the weather is really bad. 

I guess I could just take my chances and try one of the certification sessions cold because I road ride a lot. We'll see if I enroll, I think they will do great, it's a nice facility and it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## kokothemonkey

kokothemonkey said:


> I just watched one of the intermediate training sessions, it's sweet. I don't think the poles will be an issue because there is an inner demarcation using a plywood wall so you would not be running into poles really, it's hard to explain unless you have seen it.
> 
> I am a bit put off by the cost though with the training/certification. I understand they need to pay their bills, but I would need to enroll in a training class to get certified to do open riding because I don't want to race nor do I have the ability or fitness right now. So it's $25 to enroll, a minimum of $100 for a training class, then there is a fee per hour to ride it, plus I would have to rent a bike on top of all that each time I go there. It sounds like I will need to shell out about $150 just to ride there, and each time I go it's an additional cost. It seems kind of steep when I have such great road rides out my back door for free, and I would probably only ride there for 1-2 months/yr when the weather is really bad.
> 
> I guess I could just take my chances and try one of the certification sessions cold because I road ride a lot. We'll see if I enroll, I think they will do great, it's a nice facility and it looks like a lot of fun.


Ok so the more I read I think I am wrong, I guess you can enroll in single sessions for $15 bucks which is what I will do because I don't want a 8 week training class. Either way, it's looks sweet, now I have to save some money for a track bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pwnt

Sherpa23 said:


> It's a reality. Rode it last night.
> 
> I will say this, too. It took a lot of people to make this happen but Pwnt played a major role in making this possible. It definitely would not be even close to opening now without him.



Thanks Sherpa! In reality, I just have no life so. 
Actually, those guys are awesome and they made me want to be there. The track was just a reason to go hang out with good people.:thumbsup:


----------



## Creakyknees

DANG I am so jealous. 

BTW, this track is the talk of the TX racing forum too. They're gonna have people driving from all over to ride that thing.


----------



## boulder Indoor Cycling

Hi all, Thank you for keeping us in your thoughts. First off we would not be nearly as far along now if it were not for Kevin and the many other volunteers, second I know that it seems expensive but you might not have to take eight classes to get approved to ride in the open times, third the bikes are FREE they are provided by Fuji to all members every time they ride if they want, and finally during the holiday schedule it will be much less crowded and you will have a better chance of getting cerification after justa few classes than later when the classes are much more full.

Anyway I just wanted to thank everyone for all the support! As always I welcome all comments personnaly.

Paul 
[email protected]


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Creakyknees said:


> DANG I am so jealous.
> 
> BTW, this track is the talk of the TX racing forum too. They're gonna have people driving from all over to ride that thing.


They come here to ski already so what's the diff?


----------



## moonmoth

A question about indoor velodromes in general, including the one in Boulder:

Can a rider bring their road bike in, to ride the track?

I understand the disadvantages, I'm just wondering if it is allowed or not?


----------



## Pwnt

No! Your bottom bracket is too low and your crank arms are too long. You'll pedal strike and POW straight the to the Moonmoth! err something....

Yeah, too dangerous!


----------



## moonmoth

Pwnt said:


> No! Your bottom bracket is too low and your crank arms are too long. You'll pedal strike and POW straight the to the Moonmoth! err something....
> 
> Yeah, too dangerous!


Got it, thanks!

Outdoor velodromes are different? How else would they be able to finish Paris-Roubaix every year at the Roubaix velodrome?


----------



## fleck

moonmoth said:


> Got it, thanks!
> 
> Outdoor velodromes are different? How else would they be able to finish Paris-Roubaix every year at the Roubaix velodrome?


PR is a much larger track and thus has less of a slope to the corners


----------



## honkinunit

*Bic*

I rode one of the 'Beginner Training' classes the other night. I was a Cat 3 on the road 10 years ago and have some track experience, so after the class they said I can go ahead and just get certified. The people who weren't as experienced were told to take a few more sessions.

The classes are $15, last an hour, and include a bike rental. You must pay a $25 membership to start. 

Once you are certified, it is $9 per one hour session. Everything will be run in sessions, because it is difficult to get into/out of the infield while there are riders on the track, at least if there is more than one. A blazing rider will be doing laps in 8 seconds (!). 

Wear your street shoes or bare feet until you get into the infield, because even the straights have a lot of banking, and the apron is slippery as hell. 

Do not try to ride a bike with a low BB or long cranks. You will clip a pedal and it won't be fun for anyone. The track bikes are free to use. Big props to Fuji for the donations. Bring your preferred shoes/pedals, unless you want to ride toe clips/straps. MTB pedals are fine. Tighten the retention on whatever pedal you bring, because remember, on a fixed gear bike with no brakes, your cleats are your brakes. Make sure the cleats are tight, too. 

Just cruising above the blue line at 20 mph or so is a rush and a good workout. You have to ride it to understand. 

The biggest skill you will learn is to get off the track. If you are above the blue line, there is so much drop down to the apron that it is tough to control your speed.


----------



## CFBlue

moar pix!!


----------



## Pwnt

http://picasaweb.google.com/kutcipal/303racing_misc?authkey=qHEMBWrSBWQ&feat=embedwebsite#5283189649813926354


----------



## Guest

Glad to hear it is open, maybe I will get lucky and my next job will be some where closer to a velodrome.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer

Did my first session on the track yesterday. Very Cool. It's been 17 years since I last rode on the track or rode a fix gear. That was in Houston on a 333m Track. This track will be good for short workouts as they have a different session every hour. Probably can have up to 10 riders on the track at a time. 

Signed up for a 6 week Intermediate Training Session. Will help get me through the winter without gaining 10 more pounds. _Definitly beats the hell out of riding an indoor trainer!_

Now I just need to find a used Track Bike, 59 or 60cm...


----------



## Pablo

SlowBikeRacer said:


> Now I just need to find a used Track Bike, 59 or 60cm...


You + craigslist + 20 minutes = Bianchi Pista.


----------



## honkinunit

*Be sure you get a TRACK bike...*



SlowBikeRacer said:


> Did my first session on the track yesterday. Very Cool. It's been 17 years since I last rode on the track or rode a fix gear. That was in Houston on a 333m Track. This track will be good for short workouts as they have a different session every hour. Probably can have up to 10 riders on the track at a time.
> 
> Signed up for a 6 week Intermediate Training Session. Will help get me through the winter without gaining 10 more pounds. _Definitly beats the hell out of riding an indoor trainer!_
> 
> Now I just need to find a used Track Bike, 59 or 60cm...


Be sure you get a real track bike with 165mm crank arms and an 11 1/4" or higher BB. They are checking, and I've seen several people shot down already.


----------



## stewartj76

Plug for myself:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spcO7MOku0g


----------



## PDex

*Channel 4 story*

on the velodrome.

If you look really, really close you can see my kid. 

http://www.cbs4denver.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## honkinunit

*Bic*

The velodrome is completely finished. They have installed a rail and netting to prevent anyone from flying off the banking, and padded the poles, so the initial safety concerns have been addressed. The MTB park is in progress. 

They have a really cool transponder timing system that can give you lap times. If you borrow a bike from them, they have transponders installed, otherwise you have to buy one for $100. I don't know if they will loan one or not. The fastest lap so far is in the low 8 second range. Things happen really fast on this track.

They are starting their racing leagues on February 16. You sign up for a certain race at a certain time on a certain night, and you race for six weeks. Like a bowling league. Info is here:

http://www.boulderindoorcycling.com/Boulder-Velodrome-Race-Leagues.aspx

The track is a total blast, and a great workout. The folks at BIC are doing a great job. 

Check it out.


----------



## PDex

I'm looking forward to the opening of the upstairs bar.


----------



## honkinunit

*Bar*



PDex said:


> I'm looking forward to the opening of the upstairs bar.



It will be pretty cool, as long as some wasted moron doesn't reach out and grab a rider as they go by, or drop a bottle onto the track. 

I can see it becoming a pretty popular hangout. I just wonder how it will work as far as kids//teens. They won't be able to hang out and watch the racing unless they are accompanied by a parent. That kind of sucks.


----------



## PDex

It works well at Boulder Indoor Soccer. I think it is just beer and it is pretty laid back. There are kids upstairs at BIS all the time. No biggie. 



honkinunit said:


> It will be pretty cool, as long as some wasted moron doesn't reach out and grab a rider as they go by, or drop a bottle onto the track.
> 
> I can see it becoming a pretty popular hangout. I just wonder how it will work as far as kids//teens. They won't be able to hang out and watch the racing unless they are accompanied by a parent. That kind of sucks.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

PDex said:


> It works well at Boulder Indoor Soccer. I think it is just beer and it is pretty laid back. There are kids upstairs at BIS all the time. No biggie.


My youngest is interested in the kids' league. I have to get down there one of these days and give it a try.


----------



## PDex

Bocephus Jones II said:


> My youngest is interested in the kids' league. I have to get down there one of these days and give it a try.


The kids soccer or the kids velodrome?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

PDex said:


> The kids soccer or the kids velodrome?


velodrome...he's done the indoor soccer before.


----------



## PDex

Bocephus Jones II said:


> velodrome...he's done the indoor soccer before.


The second winter session starts Feb 16th and they are taking sign-ups now.


----------



## bikeman68

I wondered
If any of the designers have any influence from the elite tracks in Europe? like Ghent Velodrome? Or Munich? That could help alot when deciding on what type of building to put a track in. I bet to make the support beam saftey issue pass, there will need to be board panels all the way to the ceiling to channel any crash FORWARD, making and up and over the edge edge victims impossible.Do I have apoint?
The work looks nice, real quality, with the geometry on the turns looking good.
But for that rare type of catapult crash from wreckless racing, I bet the plexi Glass panels blocking the tossed rider will do it. High BB for sure on this track for tall guys, who can run no longer than 170mm cranks. Maybe a gear like only 52-16 on this little track huh?


----------



## honkinunit

*Well..*

The design was based on the Foerest City velodrome in London, Ontario. It was designed by a company in Italy.

Unfortunately, they confronted the "over the rail" issue within a few weeks of opening. In response, they installed netting in areas where that could happen. I don't know whether it has been "tested" or not. 

The track is very cool, and very popular. It is a blast to ride, but it is very tough to hold a line down low at high speed.


----------



## Sherpa23

honkinunit said:


> Unfortunately, they confronted the "over the rail" issue within a few weeks of opening. In response, they installed netting in areas where that could happen. I don't know whether it has been "tested" or not.


The net has been tested. At speed.


----------



## nrspeed

honkinunit said:


> but it is very tough to hold a line down low at high speed.


Not really when you get used to it. Its just tough to go fast period.


----------



## bikeman68

*Boulder Velodrome*

Is there any speed warps, or imperfections? Or is it top class work?
How many meters around? What kind of speeds can the A races avge on that little track? Looks like alot of fun for winter .Id love to have one near me.
Maybe a disco ball should be hung above on ceiling at track center? And also have skate or rollerblade events there too, if that doesnt hack the track up. That could keep usage very high.
I saw a race at the famous 167 meter Velodrome in Europe, Ghent 6 day I think, and the speed of one of the favorites looked incredible.
Any comments from racers on gearing, and the banking helpful.I hope I would'nt need cranks shorter than 170mm for this CO indoor track.
I would want to race at the Olympic Velodrome from now till October as well.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer

I'm riding a Bianchi Pista - 170mm Cranks (max length cranks for the track)- 
Just changed to a 47-15 from a 48-15. Lots of turning, so lots of accelerating out of turns.
Holding the Sprinters lane at race speed takes some practice. 
*Note on rainy weekends they open up more track time and are busy. Limit of 10 on track at a time. For summer they are pushing Camps for Kids. I can see it being really busy next Winter. Beats the Hell out of riding rollers or trainer.
You won't set World Record times, but then we have the LA Velodrome for that. Plywood was used to keep cost down. Private track that is open 7 days a week. Weekdays from 6:00 am to 9:00pm, Weekends 8 or 9 am to 7:00pm.
Around 130 Meters on the Pole Lane. Laps are between 8 to 10 seconds.


----------



## bikeman68

*gears*

Hi SR
thanks for the report, sounds good. Your gear choice is almost the same as 50-16, only the 47-15 accellerates better, yet not as smooth at top speed like a larger ring equivalent (50-16). I bet the steep turns take care of the G's in that small track. Has anyone checked their top speeds during a race?


----------



## Sherpa23

I don't know how you would see your top speeds during a race but there are lap timers on some of the bikes. I have done several points and scratch races where my last couple of laps were in the 8.1 second range in a 52x17 but now I have switched to a 52x18. I don't think that my fastest lap times have changed much, if any, but I don't pay that much attention.

There are plenty of people who have done low lap times on the track. The track is so small that the top speed is pretty limited. Thats part of what makes small track so much fun.


----------

